# H E L P !!!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I posted this earlier in the TPF but wanted to put it here as well because I am desparate for any help or advice I can get and there are a lot of wonderful photogs here that can surely give me some. 

Please excuse this long winded post.
First off, I am definitely an amateur photographer. I was lucky enough to take some nice industrial type photos of my wife's company plant, have prints made and framed, and they bought them to hang in their main offices and reception area. They turned out great, look very nice, and made me happy to have produced them. 

Now however, I have been "hired" to shoot their upcoming Corporate Christmas party and feel like I am way over my head. I have already told my wife that maybe I should just do it for free because I don't feel comfortable charging for something that might end up being a total disaster. She keeps telling me it will be fine and they know I am not a pro and that my expectations are a lot higher than theirs are but that is still not too comforting. Obviously I want to do the best job that I am capable of.

I shoot a Nikon D200 and for this I will have 105mm f/2.8, 70-300mm VR, 50mm f/1.8, and a 12-24mm f/4 lenses to choose from. I just ordered a flash bracket from Really Right Stuff (Perfect Portrait Package) and a new SB-800 speedlight. I had an SB-600 but wanted the extra power of the 800 and also the off camera bracket. That is all I have. I have no reflectors or umbrellas or soft boxes or anything like that so it is going to be tough.

Normally I shoot everything RAW and don't usually worry about white balance up front but for this I may end up having to shoot everything JPEG, just because of time constraints and my inability to post process what will surely end up as hundreds and hundreds of images. (They are not paying for post processing anyway) The party is on Saturday evening of December 7th. The following morning I have to leave for a two week training session in Mexico. They want the pictures uploaded to a website so they can all see them and won't want to wait two weeks for that to happen. I'm freaking out more and more just by typing this.

The party is being held at the Safari Texas Ranch in the Sugarland area if any of you are familiar with it. I was at their party last year just as a guest and it is definitely going to be challenging. There will be mostly candid type shots taken of things like people arriving, signing in, greeting each other, and then there will be more portrait type shots taken of certain individuals that want it, standing on the big spiral staircase in the main entryway. A choir will also be performing on these stairs and group shots of them will be needed. Then it's on to the big Texas Ballroom and shots of the awards being presented, company honchos, dancing, food, eating, etc., etc., AARRRRGGGHHHH. The lighting is going to be my biggest obstacle but I suppose that's true in every type of photography situation right? 

I guess I was hoping that someone had actually worked in this location before and could just offer up any type of help or advice or warnings or prayers that might help me survive this night and come away with some halfway decent images of their joyous occasion. I keep thinking about it and worrying myself sick over it so who knows, I might just end up backing out altogether. Or at least wishing I had. I never wanted or asked for this to happen. I was perfectly content wandering around Brazos Bend State Park, taking pictures of birds and alligators, not worrying about anyone else's expectations. Now I'm in it up to my neck and just don't know what to do or expect. I'm sure it won't be as bad as I am making it out to be in my head and once it gets going it will probably be fine but for now, just the worrying and the anticipation of the event is almost more than I can stand. I don't see how you professionals do this for a living. It feels too much like regular work and there is way more pressure than I ever intended when I took up this hobby. 

If you actually made it through this entire diatribe, I really hope you can offer up any sort of advice or comfort to make the experience a little more fun and a lot less stressful and maybe just some tips or important things to remember while in the heat of the battle. Proper white balance control has me petrified. Thank you for anything. James


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

If I'm not mistaken Brett (fishphoto) should be the expert in this type of shooting. Please be advised I have the Gary Fong complete lightsphere system and it is designed for indoor flash photography to help eliminate shadows, which to me is the single biggest obstacle. I'm not sure how it will fit on you flash, but its big on mine and I'm sure it could be rigged if needed. Your welcome to borrow it if needed.

http://store.garyfonginc.com/licl.html


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I think more important than a flash bracket is a good diffuser like a Lumiquest Pro. It is inexpensive, and adaptable to several different configurations, and very easy to remove and stow away when not needed. It will kelp a lot with skin textures and softening facial features under harsh flash lighting, and also soften shadow edges from the strobe. I'd take the 12/24 zoom as my first choice for navigating the ballroom and bar areas. If the place is dim enough inside that most light is coming fro the strobe, don't worry about white balance, leave it on Auto, or set for the flash settings. You can fix the 5% of the shots that aren't right in post processing. When you shoot tables, try to get shots of the entire table, along with individual couple shots of those sitting there too. You might even stake out some kind of background/backdrop to use for couples portraits and the 106 lens and a tripod would be great for that. If you do that, you can get some real nice shots relying on existing lighting as primary and using the strobe for just fill flash. The Lumiquest is exceptional for that, and will give a nice eye catchlight with the silver bounce panel installed. Don't fret the white balance if you shoot raw. If you're shooting jpeg, make a custom white balance with either a card, or sheet of blank paper. The more you rely in the flash for the primary light source, the less the white balance becomes a factor and you'll have better consistency.

Write down a shot plan of what you want to get in the form of a checklist. and throw them into a rough timeline. Some things like the choir and awards are time constrained, you gotta shoot them when they happen. Best to wander the tables shooting shots during appetizers or deserts/cocktails, people don't want their picture taken with a face full of food. Oh, and eat before you go, you won't get much time to do it there.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i can't help much except to say relax James. *hugs* what will happen will happen. this is a learning curve for you. prepare as well as you can and do the photos that you can do, upload them and then walk (er, fly) away. the accolades will come - yes you _are_ that good.

as i see it you have a couple of weeks to learn the lighting situations. do you have nightclubs that you can practise some shots in with weird lighting and noise? (you might need to get permission but explaining what you are doing should be enough for them.) perhaps a local school has a function you can slip in and try your gear out?

and by the way, Congratulations! it's nice to know that others recognise your photographic skills!

rosesm


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I'm no expert but I think you are going to need a wide angle telephoto in the range of 25-85 mm. I have a Nikkor 24-85 f2.8/4 that you are welcome to use. I would think that with the SB800 and auto WB for the flash setting you will obtain acceptable results for the JPEG images.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James. I hope I overlooked it, but if I didn't, you'll need the Nikon cord to connect the flash to the camera so you can continue to use the ETTL. I'm not familiar with Nikon at all, but the cord does exist. The Canon model connects to the camera hot shoe and the other end will mount on your flash bracket. Then you attach your flash to it.

Basically, I think you could set you ISO at 400, set your shuttor speed at whatever the fastest sync shutter speed is and set your lens on manual at f/4 or something like that. When you take a shot, the camera will determine the amount of flash power needed and transmit that to the flash throught the cord and VOILA!, the pic should come out right.

That's the way I've been shooting the football games at night...the camera is on manual at 1/250; then lens is set at f/2.8 and the flash works via the ETTL.

Hope this helps. Holler if you need more info.
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. Thanks everyone for the great advice and encouragement. I'm pretty sure it will all turn out ok. I saw the pictures from their last event and I feel pretty confident that I can do at least as well. They were'nt very good

I appreciate the offers of loaner equipment but I have to decline. I would hate to borrow something and then have something happen to it. If I am going to have to pay for something I want it to at least be mine. You are a great group of people though that would even consider offering up their equipment like that. I love this forum and the members in it.

I already have one of those Stofen diffusers but I also ordered the Gary Fong LightSphere systems as well. As for not needing a flash bracket Pocket, too late. It's already on its way. I have been wanting that anyway even before this opportunity came up. I can use the rail for pano shots when not using it for flash.

MT, thanks. I ordered the SC-29 cord when I ordered the flash bracket and SB-800 speedlight so I have that covered. I also ordered extra batteries and the add-on battery holder. I ordered another CF card so now I have (3) 4 gig cards. That should be sufficient. I pretty much have backups of everything (except lenses) so I should be fine. I am even taking my D40 as a backup body. I think I will keep it with the SB-600 flash and my kit lens on it just to see what that will do for me.

Currently I am going over some specifics in my D200 Guide eBook and going over the eBook on Using the Nikon Creative Lighting System. Everyone keeps talking about "dragging the shutter" to get shots with backgrounds in ambient light rather than straight flash making the subjects look like deers in the headlights standing in a dark cave. I just want to be sure I understand that and how to make the proper setting adjustments so when the time comes I am not always reaching for the manual. 

I also am going to try and contact Brett and pick his brain for basic suggestions. I can't believe I was out at BBSP with him last weekend and did not think to ask him for some specifics. We were actually talking about a gig that he just did out in Vegas and it was somewhat like what I have coming up, except on a much smaller and less stressful scale. I'll contact him and see what he has to offer me.

Thank you Karen for the moral support. You are one of my biggest "fans" and strongest supporters and I really, really do appreciate that.

Other than all of that, everything is good. I will definitely keep you posted, let you know how it goes, and probably post up some examples of the results. Thanks again for all of the great help.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

James, just do your normal good work. Picture them all as TURKEYS with their hind ends up and they will pose no fear nor threat. 

Just throw away the few really bad ones of the boss's wife and then post them. People's expectations are probably not as high as yours. 

regards, and have FUN.. Rich


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Best of luck with this, but I've got to be the wet blanket of the bunch.

I shot a wedding in June. The next time I picked up the camera was two weeks ago. That'll tell you how much the experience turned me off of photography. 

Each person is different. Some folks pay the bills with wedding and corporate events. 

I couldn't put a price tag on how much I would have to be paid to even CONSIDER shooting another event like that.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I know I'm a little late in the game here but James don't doubt yourself. You can do it. Shoot all they did for our corporate anniversary party was a cheapy SLR point and shoot. Most the pictures were taken when people first walked in and did hand-shaking and hugs. Take a bunch and I'm sure many pictures will come out good. I would be honored to do something like that. Jump in and get your feet wet because I know how much you love photography.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

*Memory and Battery Power*

Looks like you got it covered. Shoot away, you'll do a good job.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, I know you are a Nikon guy, but take a look at this thread on the Canon Photo Forum by CurtisN...
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207470

Then click on *Chapter 3* at the bottom of his post. There's a lot of good reading there on flash photography that you (or anyone) can adapt to your/their setup.

Good luck. I also think you will do just fine.

Now go practice on your wife/kids in the living room with the lights turned down a little.
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Normally I shoot everything RAW and don't usually worry about white balance up front but for this I may end up having to shoot everything JPEG, just because of time constraints and my inability to post process what will surely end up as hundreds and hundreds of images. (They are not paying for post processing anyway)


BUY LIGHTROOM AND SHOOT RAW!!!

You can make your white balance adjustments (along with any others) and apply it to all of the photos. You can select which adjustments you want to apply to the other photos such as white balance only, exposure adjustments, saturation, sharpening, noise reduction, etc. Then you can export all of the photos as jpegs.

The last HP event I shot was 5 days which included general sessions, breakout sessions, tradeshow, nightly concerts/parties and candids throughout. I ended up with about 2000 images of which I delivered about 500 to the client. I was able to make my initial selections and adjustments to those in lightroom in a couple of hours.

If you shoot a lot of RAW, buy lightroom and learn how to use it. It will change your life....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Brett but for now my life has changed enough I intend on getting Lightroom due to all I have seen, read, and learned from you and others but for this gig I don't think I will be able to swing it. I will be getting home that evening (Sunday morning actually) at 1:00 or 1:30am ish. I have to be up and out of the house Sunday morning by 8:00am heading for the airport. I'm not going to have time to do much at all. I could use my Laptop and PS Elements while I am away but then I would have to rely on the laptop LCD display for all of my adjustments and it is not very good for that I'm afraid. They will either have to wait two weeks until I get back from Mexico or get pretty much jpegs straight from the camera if they want them before that. I will have to wait and see how it goes. 

Thanks for all of the help kind people. I feel more confident that it will all work out fine. James


----------

